# Breifne



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 
If your thinking of touring Ireland, or even if your not, take a look.

A different journey around Cavan, Leitrim, Roscommon, and my home county Sligo one of Irelands most beautiful regions.

Go to this web site www.breifne.ie to buy a Fantastic little book, pack full of information with 350 beautiful full colour illustrations. The book comes with a dvd that is just brilliant especially when viewed on a large wide screen tv, you'll feel you can just reach forward and touch the landscape. 
I was given the book for my 60th birthday and haven't been able to put it down. Had to share the experience, hope you do. 
Wobby


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have just ordered it. Looks lovely.
Love the lakes.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Nora+neil 
You won't regret it, enjoy. 
Wobby


----------

